# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Shortly, AI creative writing assistant, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

shortlyread.com

linkedin.com/company/shortly

Founder - Qasim Munye

producthunt.com/posts/shortly-850d9026-6681-4b55-980d-a70ab94e0721

----------


## Airicist

Shortly - AI creative writing assistant

Aug 1, 2020

----------

